# Barnabas Collins head



## bizzarobrian (Oct 4, 2009)

Whoever sculpts a good replacement head wins!:thumbsup:


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Action Kits International did release a Jonathan Fridd Barnabas kit in 1/8th scale,supposed to anyways.I wonder if that head would be the perfect replacement for this kit.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Cult of Personality has a replacement head in the works and knowing Tom it will be very cool!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Ray Santoleri is working on the Barnabas sculpt right now. In progress pics soon over on the Clubhouse,and I will be sharing them with Steve Iverson to post on the CultTVMan site. Knowing RAY, it will be VERY cool! :thumbsup: BTW, the current issue of AFM (#50) has an incredible retrospective on Ray's career, and for plastic kit modelers a REALLY cool diorama by Steve Riojas featuring most of the Monster Scenes kits and (shameless plug) "The Operation" kit that CultTVMan and I coproduced last year (also sculpted by Ray... ). The issue is shipping to subscribers now and should be available soon on newstands and....wait for it...from CultTVMan. 
Tom


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

Is the Barnabas head on this kit in proportion to the Aurora Dracula body? Might be an interesting kitbash if so.


----------



## beck (Oct 22, 2003)

i think the Barnabus is more in line with the monster scenes as far as scale goes . 
hb


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

What is the official scale,size,of MPC Barnabas.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Barnabas is NOT in line with the Monsterscenes stuff. hes the size of the regular Aurora monsters. Roughly 1/8 scale.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

The neck on the original Aurora head fits right into the MPC Barnabas collar w/o any grinding or sanding. I'm guessing the revised (and OVERSIZED) resculpted Revell Dracula head is close to the same size as the plastic Barnabas head, but I do not have one handy to compare. I HAVE had a chance to lay the Barnabas base onto the Aurora Dracula base and with very little Dremeling you could create a level stone path through the uneven terrain of the larger base and still use the tree (perhaps showing the roots penetrating and cracking the edge of the cobble stones.) 
Hope this helps!
Tom


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

xsavoie said:


> What is the official scale,size,of MPC Barnabas.


The official scale is 1/8 but the actual scale seems to depend on if you're talking about the scale of the head or the scale of the body.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Scale is scale not size

And the head in the MPC kit is not overly large either (the Wolfman yes but not Barnabas)

Also the head in the new Revell Dracula is not particularly oversize and the head on the box photo may not be the actual one in the kit, which looks much better.


----------



## The Batman (Mar 21, 2000)

The Baranabas and the Aurora Dracula are quite similar in size ( and would look good together in a diorama ). Granted the Barnabas head leaves a lot to be desired but, after painting him up nicely, I'm quite satisfied with the likeness.

- GJS


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

The Batman said:


> The Baranabas and the Aurora Dracula are quite similar in size ( and would look good together in a diorama ). Granted the Barnabas head leaves a lot to be desired but, after painting him up nicely, I'm quite satisfied with the likeness.
> 
> - GJS


Any pictures you would care to share?

~RK~


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

You are right,size is rather a more precise measure in this case than scale.Barnabas' head is not terribly oversized,but an ever slightly less large one would be even better.A better proportion of head to body ratio would prefect the kit even further.Plus the aftermarket kit could better resemble Barnabas and be more well detailed,if made of resin.:thumbsup:


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

Will the replacement head be ready for Chiller?


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Scale is scale not size . . .


The two are related. My point is that the scale of the head may be one ratio while the scale of the body may be a different ratio (compared to the original). There are "heroic" proportions used in art and then there are more realistic proportions:

http://www.idrawdigital.com/wp-content/uploads/2009/01/prop_var.gif

I haven't measured the head and body but there seems to be some thought that the head is a little big on Barnabas. Mis-proportioned heads are common on sculpts and don't necessarily detract depending on the pose, subject, style, etc. 

To my eye, the head looks too big but I haven't seen it in person yet to confirm this impression. The real man is 5' 9" or 6' (?) depending on the internet source. It would be interesting to find out just how far off the head is, if off at all.


----------



## djnick66 (May 2, 2008)

Well yeah a lot of figures have oversize heads which gives them a dwarfish look. The Barnabas head is not unreasonably large its just not that good. Worrying about the exact proportions of the head are really moot as that is not the issue or complaint, versus how good or not so good the kit sculpt resembles Jonathan Frid.


----------



## StarshipClass (Aug 13, 2003)

djnick66 said:


> Well yeah a lot of figures have oversize heads which gives them a dwarfish look. The Barnabas head is not unreasonably large its just not that good. Worrying about the exact proportions of the head are really moot as that is not the issue or complaint, versus how good or not so good the kit sculpt resembles Jonathan Frid.


Fair enough. I'm planning to alter the expression some depending on how far off it looks.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

In progress pics of Ray's sculpt are posted over on the Clubhouse. IMHO, the likeness AND proportions are an improvement over the kit head. Ray shot a side by side pic of his sculpt with the kit head, and there is a full body shot of the new head in position on an assembled plastic kit, so you can judge for yourself. IF you are a member in good standing in the Clubhouse. Otherwise, I suppose this post is moot.  At least until CultTVMan puts them on his site...
Pics are to be found in the "Styrene Dreams" forum. My shipment of Barnabas kits came in today from Round 2 and I hope to offer a preorder special next week when I have the final images from Ray. Should be able to ship by early October and I plan to have the parts at Chiller with Terry Webb from AFM , who will also have the Karloff Mummy replacement for the Moebius Mummy, the new "Revenge of the Creature" head for the MOTM kit and the Lon Chaney Jr "Man Made Monster" head that fits the Monster body from "The Operation" (Ray has been VERY busy this summer, LOL) Again, check the Clubhouse for pics or email me at [email protected] for more info. 
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Vast improvment for sure Tom. I'm down for a Head/Nameplate set !! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Mike


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Any chance of pics for us mere mortals here at HT, Tom?


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

Bwain no more said:


> In progress pics of Ray's sculpt are posted over on the Clubhouse. IMHO, the likeness AND proportions are an improvement over the kit head.


Based on the very favorable responses at The Clubhouse, you're not the only person who holds this opinion. And I concur; even the currently unfinished sculpt is easily recognizable as Mr. Frid, and it's a HUGE improvement!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

James; unfortunately in the past, some folks here on Hobby Talk have chosen to grab posted images and then share them on other forums (such as UMA) , not only w/o permission, but also when specifically ASKED not to. I have NEVER had this problem at the Clubhouse, plus I have known most of the mods over there for years and it is a good fit. I WILL share pics by email (with the understanding they are NOT to be shared :thumbsup. I hate to be difficult, but even with small projects like this, I prefer to stay VERY lowkey! The smallest of projects will STILL tie up ALOT of resources (i.e. time and money) neither of which can be recouped if I receive a C&D.  Also, please note as a policy I DO NOT RESPOND to emails where the subject line is left blank, nor from gmail, hotmail etc. type accounts AND...I reserve the right to REFUSE to do business with ANYONE for ANY reason. HOPEFULLY you can understand where I am coming from (and why.):wave: 
Closing on a POSITIVE note... thanks Al, Steve Iverson and I are VERY pleased with the job Ray is doing!
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PM sent to you, Tom...:wave:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

James; you have a reply good sir.:wave: Meanwhile, I am taking advantage of the three day weekend and moving forward on the project. Sick as a dog with a MISERABLE summer cold, Headless Fritz has already virtually completed the artwork for the nameplate, and knowing him as I do, the plate master will very likely be arriving just as Ray is sending the final images of the finished sculpt. :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Geez, Tom, take care of yourself...summer colds are nothing to mwess around with. And you've got me rubbing my hands in anticipation of the replacements... the Barnabas kit was a Christmas gift I received back in the Dim Time, so maybe I'll make myself another Christmas gift of it and the replacement pieces! :thumbsup:


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

James;speaking of Christmas presents, if you were a kid who looked under the beds and in the closets for a sneak peek ... well, check your email! :wave:
Tom


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

...and this is why so many of us speak so highly of you, Tom!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thank you James. Play by the VERY simple rules and I will be your bestest friend (well your bestest friend that charges you a small fee to be friends :freak
Tom


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Tom, I just peeked at the Clubhouse and although I wasn't unhappy with the kit head your new one is so far above it I am going to have to get one of them. Let us know when they become available and I'll be picking one up along with a name plate. Great products from a great guy.

Bob K.


----------



## kenlee (Feb 11, 2010)

An observation I made last night is that the head may not be that far off scale, I pulled out my Dark Shadows DVD to run a few episodes to serve as inspiration as I worked on this. In the episodes it is apparent that Jonathan Frid had either narrow shoulders or a large head since his head in the episodes looks out of proportion to his body. I have a cousin that we call blow-pop for this very reason, a head that appears too large for his body. (yes, as kids we were very cruel)


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Thanks Bob, I'm hoping to post final pics and start taking preorders by the end of the week. And KenLee, you are correct, Frid DOES have a fairly large head compared to his body, but the plastic kit head is probably CLOSER to being "BlowPop" shaped than your cousin's. 
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Sculpt is finished, Headless Fritz has completed the art for the nameplate, pics are up in the Clubhouse, preorder special will be posted tonight! For more info or pics, please email me at [email protected] PLEASE put "Barnabas" or "Parts question" or some such in the "subject" line of your email; emails w/blank subject lines I pretty much delete, then block the sender. :thumbsup:
THANKS!!!
Tom Parker
Cult of Personality Productions


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Don't want to jump the gun here,but since Quentin Collins,you know,the Dark Shadows Werewolf is coming out,can we expect a replacement head for him as well.God knows that head is way oversized.Too bad you don't have the original kit of that one.You could possibly make a new head for him even before Round 2 would release that kit,by the end of this year,I think.If you think,of course,the demand would be good for that one.


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

Was the kit the Quentin Collins werewolf? I've always thought it was Chris Jennings as the werewolf (whose twin brother Tom was a vampire).


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I had this kit in 1969 and thought the head was slightly large then. With the cape on it doesn't look as big.


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

It was the Chris Jennings werewolf.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Yves; you have mail sir! The in-progress pics show the sculpt side by side with the kit head. We ARE consider a Chris Jennings replacement head, but unlike Frank at Moebius, Round 2 has not given us access to product in advance. Maybe if there is a spike in Barnabas kit sales, they will start, LOL.
At any rate, NEVER say never!
Tom


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

My horoscope for today reads (in part) "to rethink past positions to tread new ground more swiftly ". Initially my though was to FINALLY dump my Verizon dial-up and go with DSL, but instead, I will post the pics of the FINISHED Barnabas sculpt here on Hobby Talk...Hopefully sales of the Barnabas will PAY for DSL, LOL. Sculpt will go to the casters next week, HOPEFULLY to ship by mid-October. Set will include a "Dark Shadows" nameplate by Headless Fritz. Contact me at [email protected] for more info.
Thanks for looking! :thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

A painted head would really show us how great it is.Although it looks good right now,but with that beige resin color,it's hard to appreciate all of the details to their just value.:thumbsup:


----------



## HabuHunter32 (Aug 22, 2009)

Just paid for mine Tom. :thumbsup:

I kinda like the MPC DS Werewolf head as it is. Kinda looks like Wolfy from The Groovie Ghoulies ! Lol !


----------



## Zombie_61 (Apr 21, 2004)

xsavoie said:


> A painted head would really show us how great it is.Although it looks good right now,but with that beige resin color,it's hard to appreciate all of the details to their just value.:thumbsup:


The trouble with a painted head is that sometimes you're getting the artist's interpretation of how the head should look with regards to shading and highlighting, which can give potential buyers a false indication of detail that may or may not be present in the sculpt. At most I might suggest a photo of a head that has had primer applied, i.e. uniform in color and allows the natural highlights and shadows from the lighting to indicate the level of detail.

That said, I have purchased a few replacement heads from Tom/Cult of Personality, and I haven't been disappointed yet. Sculpts and castings are first rate, and Tom's service is among the best of the best of the best!

*Disclaimer: No, Tom is not paying me to make such statements. I sincerely believe in him, his service, and the products he provides. It's just my own little way of supporting this hobby.*


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Zombie_61 said:


> That said, I have purchased a few replacement heads from Tom/Cult of Personality, and I haven't been disappointed yet. Sculpts and castings are first rate, and Tom's service is among the best of the best of the best!
> 
> *Disclaimer: No, Tom is not paying me to make such statements. I sincerely believe in him, his service, and the products he provides.
> 
> I agree with Zombie Toms service is great and Rays sculpts are top notch. I dont think anyone would be dissapointed in this particular sculpt as i can clearly see a big overall improvement in this head vs the one you get with the kit. Just my 2 cents worth. HEADS UP !!!! Oh by the way the pre order for this head has been started today over at the clubhouse. THANKS TOM for making this available !*


----------



## deadmanincfan (Mar 11, 2008)

PayPal payment sent to Tom yesterday! *rubs hands gleefully* Thanks, Tom!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

PLUS.... the head has not even been molded yet, and paint does NOT stick to wax, LOL. I am also anxious to see a paint-up. It has been FOREVER since I entered the model contest at Chiller, maybe I will paint up a Barnabas kit with the new head and give it a shot! :thumbsup:
Glad to hear you guys are happy with the product(s) AND service! 
Tom


----------



## Buc (Jan 20, 1999)

just make sure to enter it under the 'pro' category!


----------



## apls (Dec 5, 2005)

The head is excellent, I have been a buyer from "Cult" for years, and I am always very pleased. Barnabus and a nameplate!!! I will be at Chiller in October, I will buy this and the other new products. The werewolf head on the original looks too big, so I will buy the replacement head as well.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

Buc; I will hand this to you PERSONALLY on Friday!  The last time I competed in the pro category, IIRC it was with my Godzilla traincar build-up and I was up against MVT with his Mighty Joe Young sculpt (coming in second to Mark is an honor in itself, but usually when I tell the story it sounds better if I leave out the part where there were only TWO entries in the category, LOL :freak.
Al, I will NOT have a table, but I should have some items on the AFM table where Terry or Timi will be glad to help you!
Tom


----------



## oliver (Jan 11, 2005)

I thought the features on the werewolf head were great, but the head its self was too big.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I heard from Ray today and he has made a mold of the wax original and sending my resin masters tomorrow!:thumbsup:
Tom


----------

